# What happened to the strong brotherhood ?



## Dontrell Stroman (Jan 28, 2016)

I remember before I became a freemason, I would hear stories of masons helping each other in times of need. For instance, if a mason was broke down on the side of the road, he could rest assure that if a fellow mason drove by and seen him in distress he would come to his aid. Same for a masons wife in need. There are other stories as well. This is part of the reason I wanted to become a freemason, to share a bond with brothers that have been down the same road as me regardless of race or religion. It seems throughout my journey in freemasonry, it's becoming more about money than brothers helping and taking care of each other. Lodges are splitting up over finances, brothers are ripping other brothers off trying to make a dollar. If you can't pay your dues I guess you are no longer active. Instead of assisting the brother will suspend him for lack of dues being paid. I know some brothers will say it depends on your jurisdiction as this may well be the case. After speaking with brothers from all over it appears to be an issue within freemasonry in general. What are your thoughts ?


----------



## skas (Jan 28, 2016)

I don't believe this to be a new problem.


----------



## hanzosbm (Jan 28, 2016)

It's not an excuse, but times change.  Let's use your example of a brother broken down on the side of the road.  Rewind 50 years ago (or less) and ANYBODY broken down on the side of the road would have assistance by the first person passing by.  Not so today.  Our lodges are made up of men who have been shaped by our society.  Some of them are above average, some are not.  But when society lowers the bar, to assume that every candidate who knocks will be of the same quality as they were 50 years ago is, in my opinion, sadly unrealistic. 
Now, that being said, we are supposed to make good men better.  So, at least theoretically, we shouldn't fall as far (or at all) from our ideals as the rest of society.  But are we living up to that?  Are we making good men better?  First of all, are we sure that we are only admitting good men?  Much has been written as of late regarding the quality of those we are allowing into our lodge.  I won't go back into that debate, but I will say that if you feel that the lodge is filled with men of character you don't find suitable, were they like that from the beginning?  And if so, how did you vote?  I am guilty of basing my vote off of the report of the investigation committee in many cases.  But then I cannot be upset with anyone other than myself when he turns out to be of questionable character.  I did not guard the west gate.  Anymore, I make it a point to get to know the candidate before I vote.  I prefer to think of it as a 'guilty until proven innocent' situation rather than the alternative.  Secondly, what are we doing to make these men better?  We can't really expect that memorizing some lines of a ceremony is going to magically make a man a better person. 

I think most of us recognize these...shortcomings within our lodges.  But until we start recognizing these as our own personal shortcomings in what we are allowing to continue, it'll never change.  So, (and Traveling Man, I'm not directing this at you, but at each one of us in a general sense) what are YOU doing to counter this situation?


----------



## chrmc (Jan 28, 2016)

We made it easy to obtain and cheap to maintain and when that happens people stop caring about it. We moved away from doing masonry in lodges to just becoming another fraternal institution. We didn't keep up with the costs of operating lodges and now suffer the financial consequence. And we flung the doors of the West Gate open to people that should never have been admitted.


----------



## NY.Light.II (Jan 28, 2016)

Travelling Man91 said:


> I remember before I became a freemason, I would hear stories of masons helping each other in times of need. For instance, if a mason was broke down on the side of the road, he could rest assure that if a fellow mason drove by and seen him in distress he would come to his aid. Same for a masons wife in need. There are other stories as well. This is part of the reason I wanted to become a freemason, to share a bond with brothers that have been down the same road as me regardless of race or religion. It seems throughout my journey in freemasonry, it's becoming more about money than brothers helping and taking care of each other. Lodges are splitting up over finances, brothers are ripping other brothers off trying to make a dollar. If you can't pay your dues I guess you are no longer active. Instead of assisting the brother will suspend him for lack of dues being paid. I know some brothers will say it depends on your jurisdiction as this may well be the case. After speaking with brothers from all over it appears to be an issue within freemasonry in general. What are your thoughts ?



On the point about these stories of brothers' aide, I suspect a great number are fables. Instructive tales to illustrate the ideal of brotherly love. Not to say that true stories don't exist and that there are those that match the ideal, but a significant portion at least are mythic in nature.


----------



## SeeKer.mm (Jan 28, 2016)

I am currently unemployed for about a year now,  I  couldn't pay my dues in full so our Lodge secretary made up the difference for me.   I am currently on a monthly payment plan till I can find a good job. Another brother I know does carpentry work for some of the older brothers that  can't.  Hope is not lost my Brother. I think if we lead by example and take our obligations seriously,  others will come around as well.


----------



## SeeKer.mm (Jan 28, 2016)

Oh and also I try to make it a point to volunteer for as many investigation  committees as I can.


----------



## Brother JC (Jan 28, 2016)

It's a microcosm of society as a whole.


----------



## MRichard (Jan 28, 2016)

NY.Light.II said:


> On the point about these stories of brothers' aide, I suspect a great number are fables. Instructive tales to illustrate the ideal of brotherly love. Not to say that true stories don't exist and that there are those that match the ideal, but a significant portion at least are mythic in nature.



You will be surprised at how many are not. But you wouldn't understand that now. Maybe later.


----------



## Dontrell Stroman (Jan 28, 2016)

NY.Light.II said:


> On the point about these stories of brothers' aide, I suspect a great number are fables. Instructive tales to illustrate the ideal of brotherly love. Not to say that true stories don't exist and that there are those that match the ideal, but a significant portion at least are mythic in nature.


I understand what you are saying, but I have to disagree with you. Are there brothers that make up stories to strengthen the brotherhood sure. I heard a story about a mason on an interstate and had an emergency a and multiple 18 wheeler had him blocked in he said he (*** not giving the reference) and the trucks parted. Could this have happened, sure do I believe that he stretched the truth a little, yes. I do believe with all my heart Masonry was taken more seriously back in the days. I've heard stories about union or Confederate soldiers would go to town burning them and the wives of master masons would run out of the house with their aprons and if the soldiers were masons they would skip that house. I believe this 100%.


----------



## Ressam (Jan 28, 2016)

Travelling Man91 said:


> What are your thoughts ?



Travellin' Man!
As a non-mason, I can tell you my point of view, "from the side"/outside Fraternity.
IMHO, "Finance" is not a problem for Brotherhood.
Probably, it's more about -- "Ideology".


----------



## Dontrell Stroman (Jan 28, 2016)

Ressam said:


> Travellin' Man!
> As a non-mason, I can tell you my point of view, "from the side"/outside Fraternity.
> IMHO, "Finance" is not a problem for Brotherhood.
> Probably, it's more about -- "Ideology".


Why do you say that ?


----------



## Bloke (Jan 28, 2016)

NY.Light.II said:


> On the point about these stories of brothers' aide, I suspect a great number are fables. Instructive tales to illustrate the ideal of brotherly love. Not to say that true stories don't exist and that there are those that match the ideal, but a significant portion at least are mythic in nature.



Perhaps.... but they show aspirational values if they are, but personally I've seen a lot of benevolence by Freemasons.... see below 


SeeKer.mm said:


> I am currently unemployed for about a year now,  I  couldn't pay my dues in full so our Lodge secretary made up the difference for me.  I am currently on a monthly payment plan till I can find a good job. Another brother I know does carpentry work for some of the older brothers that  can't.  Hope is not lost my Brother. I think if we lead by example and take our obligations seriously,  others will come around as well.





Brother JC said:


> It's a microcosm of society as a whole.



If it is, it shouldn't be. The values of Freemasonry should stand outside any corruption or degeneration of society. That does not mean to become judgmental, it means to worry about how you act rather than allow others poor conduct to dictate yours.

Traveling Man, I never worry about seeing these stories nor should you. You should worry about creating them.

I've seen funerals packed out by Masons supporting family. Last time we had a working at our building, 27 guys showed up (Jan this year). Late last year in Nov I helped about 30 brothers tidy a Masons garden and house so he could sell it to move into a nursing home. I've seem a group of "average Joes" at an Installation raise $2K in a night to pay for a country brother to stay in the city when his child was sick and in hospital. I've seen dues and bills paid, hell, I've even see a brother pay for a new kitchen for an old lady in distress who had no relations and nor masonic connections. I've seen brothers housed, I've rushed to hospital when a brother was admitted so I could be with his wife while she waited for news on his injuries...  etc etc etc...

All well and good. It is great to witness these things, but even better to create them. There is only one persons behaviour you can control, yours. You can influence others, but only control your own. With that in mind (as I've said before here), honour these old stories, but look for opportunities to create new ones. Those opportunities abound. We have a line here in our ritual "...... it instructed you in the active principle of universal beneficence and charity, to seek the solace of your own distress by extending relief and consolation to your fellow creatures in the hour of their affliction.... ". It is instruction I live by.

What others do is less important than what you do, and in being the best you can you provide and ashlar for others to emulate. Doing that through charity is a core to the first degree and indeed our whole system.


----------



## Ressam (Jan 29, 2016)

Travelling Man91 said:


> Why do you say that ?


Just -- cheap talk!
You asked a question 'bout "thoughts"!
As I've understand from your post -- you're sayin' 'bout Financial Issues within Freemasonry!
And I answered.
IMHO, Finance is not a Problem for Brotherhood!
Freemasonry, IMHO, now has *2 challenges! *For existance*. *For further development!
Everythin has changed after:
1. *July 16, 1945*. When first nuclear bomb had tested. And then --
2. *October 4, 1957. *When first artifical satellite was launched. And *The Information Era* had begun!
IMHO, after that Time, Freemasonry has the challenge to exist. May be it must Tranform or sth. else. I don't know! *IMHO*.
*May be I'm mistaken*.


----------



## drw72 (Jan 29, 2016)

Travelling Man91 said:


> I understand what you are saying, but I have to disagree with you. Are there brothers that make up stories to strengthen the brotherhood sure. I heard a story about a mason on an interstate and had an emergency a and multiple 18 wheeler had him blocked in he said he (*** not giving the reference) and the trucks parted. Could this have happened, sure do I believe that he stretched the truth a little, yes. I do believe with all my heart Masonry was taken more seriously back in the days. I've heard stories about union or Confederate soldiers would go to town burning them and the wives of master masons would run out of the house with their aprons and if the soldiers were masons they would skip that house. I believe this 100%.



I think it runs the gamut, from the grandiose life saving stories to the more common everyday favors. I have heard many smaller stories from Brothers who were directly  involved and read the Civil War stories too.

One Brother I work (call him Eric) helped a long time friend of his get a job. The friend was not a Mason due to a criminal record, the person hiring him was a Mason. Eric vouched for his friend with the Brother doing the hiring and the friend got the job. He has since proven himself and even gotten promoted.

So I think the 'strong brotherhood' is still there it is just that not every story is news worthy or the stuff of legend.


----------



## Dontrell Stroman (Jan 29, 2016)

Bloke said:


> Perhaps.... but they show aspirational values if they are, but personally I've seen a lot of benevolence by Freemasons.... see below
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree, but at the same time I do try and create my own stories when the opportunity presents itself. I'm leaning more on what society has become for the lack of brotherhood. I know not every brother falls in this category, but it's almost as if some brothers take their obligation and that's it. They say it and that's to the full extent they will go with it.


----------



## Bill Lins (Jan 29, 2016)

Bloke said:


> "to seek the solace of your own distress by extending relief and consolation to your fellow creatures in the hour of their affliction.... ".


I've never seen that sentiment better expressed- thank you for sharing that!


----------



## Bloke (Jan 29, 2016)

It's a nice line from our retrospect in the third


----------



## Bloke (Jan 31, 2016)

Hmmm just read this from Davy Crockett #1225 Treastleboard Vol 8 Issue 8
~

From the Editor: Brethren, here is another bit of Masonic Wisdom from our Brothers down under. This was written by Brother Damien from Lodge Devotion which I snatched off their website. Something very profound to ponder…….

_Marketing and Brand Gurus often talk about the “story” or “message” behind the brands they promote. Nike's “Just do it” and even our own “Our Principles make a difference” are phrases supporting brands which convey meaning about the organization – internally and externally. They can be very powerful. Images like the Salvation Army uniform and logo evoke stories of providing for people and supporting those in need. Rarely is a dollar amount received mentioned in these stories, but how assistance changed the lives of the recipients. For many, the Square and Compasses also evoke powerful memories or stories of Freemasons acting to help those in need. I recently met a tradesperson at the Collingwood Masonic Centre. He serviced some of our plant and we got chatting. In passing he said he normally gives Churches & Masonic Centres a discount because of “the good work they do”. Interesting. He was reminiscing about where he received his training and his life - Lodge rooms seem powerful spaces where people (should) become thoughtful. He told candidly told me of his childhood. The exact story makes for better telling, but conscious of his privacy and his story’s uniqueness, I have omitted the odd detail to make sure his identity stays safe. Just after WW2, when this man was a boy, his family were farmers in the UK growing a specialized crop in greenhouses, quite unique for the time. They were able to beat other local producers and imports because of their greenhouse arrangement, but like much farming, it was capital intensive and the family’s fortunes often rested on the next crop. They would harvest and their produce would arrive in London via overnight train, fresher and better than the imports from warmer climates that they were competing with, and months before the local weather allowed a normal harvest. His father suddenly died in tragic circumstances. Devastated, his mother, brother and sisters then had no way of harvesting their crop and the family seemed destined for bankruptcy and homelessness. As the crop ripened, scores of children arrived to help them pick it. Many then purchased their produce and his family were able to continue. The crux of the story was this effort had been organized by the local Freemasons. It was the children of Freemasons helping and Freemasons wages which purchased the crop. His father had not been a member of a lodge, our Brothers of the past simply saw a family in need and helped them, exercising “that virtue which may justly be dominated as the distinguishing characteristic of a freemason’s heart; I mean charity” The man was probably around 70. I wondered how many times he had told the story. I wonder how many times listeners to it had been impressed by those Freemasons. Once a year? That’s 60 times. Then there was his siblings and mothers tellings. And I realized this one act had created a story of Freemasons thoughtfulness and benevolence for many decades to an audience of hundreds of people. We often hear stories like this. One of my favourites is how after Ash Wednesday, a group of men were building houses for those that the fires rendered homeless. Channel 9 arrived with cameras and all these men promptly disappeared. An amazed bystander asked where they had gone, to which someone replied that they were Freemasons, here to help not for publicity. The questioner is now a Past Master. I wonder if members of the Marysville District Football Club tell people the Freemasons helped them with materials to rebuild their club after Black Saturday. I wonder if the student Devotion recently purchased a laptop for will tell how he was helped by the Freemasons while at school or if the local kids at Collingwood will reminisce about some function they had at Gipps St as our guests. These stories have the potential to endure for years, but most will only last as long as those affected are alive. That’s social capital. Our opportunity to drawn and build on it will not last forever. We need to add to that capital. What story of Freemasons helping others will you create to be carried on by future generations?_

~~
They have a web site which is here http://www.davycrockettlodge.com/


----------



## CLewey44 (Dec 17, 2016)

Travelling Man91 said:


> I remember before I became a freemason, I would hear stories of masons helping each other in times of need. For instance, if a mason was broke down on the side of the road, he could rest assure that if a fellow mason drove by and seen him in distress he would come to his aid. Same for a masons wife in need. There are other stories as well. This is part of the reason I wanted to become a freemason, to share a bond with brothers that have been down the same road as me regardless of race or religion. It seems throughout my journey in freemasonry, it's becoming more about money than brothers helping and taking care of each other. Lodges are splitting up over finances, brothers are ripping other brothers off trying to make a dollar. If you can't pay your dues I guess you are no longer active. Instead of assisting the brother will suspend him for lack of dues being paid. I know some brothers will say it depends on your jurisdiction as this may well be the case. After speaking with brothers from all over it appears to be an issue within freemasonry in general. What are your thoughts ?



Yes this is really lost it seems. I remember when I was a newly raised MM and someone announced at a stated meeting that a member's (active at lodge and a PM, not relevant but everyone knew him as well) son had passed away suddenly that day, I remember thinking OK, this is where the rubber hits the road. I'm going to see here what Masonry and Brotherhood is really about. After the meeting everyone is standing around bs-ing about XYZ topic and I walked over to a group of PMs and seasoned Masons and said, "That's really terrible about "S0 and so's" son. We should maybe go over there for support tonight, right?" Everyone sort of dropped their heads and kind of went like, 'yeaaah, mmmm hhhmmm.' I said, "That's a really, really big deal and I can't imagine going through that." more grumblings of 'yea yea, uhhhmmm' etc. Finally someone said, "I'm going to text him in  a little while". And that was it. We may have voted to get some flowers or something during the meeting but nobody wanted to face those emotions that brother was going through. Nobody was really planning to do anything other than the standard flowers for the funeral thing. I was very disappointed that a supposed 'Brotherhood' would let a guy just go through that alone. I know the funeral was out of state and I doubt anyone made time to go to that for support.

As a note, I am just as guilty and did not practice FORTITUDE myself. I did say something as a new MM but I didn't do enough. I had met him before and knew he lived only about a mile or so away from lodge because he cut the grass at lodge. I assumed since we were all there a couple of guys would go to his home, specifically guys that knew him better and were older and been around when he was WM a few years ago. I would want that if, God forbid, I had to go through that myself. I would want support and someone showing they gave a damn instead of some flowers or whatever. To say the least, I was really disappointed in how that was handled and it set the precedence for how I'm sure all future, similar situations were handled.


----------



## Glen Cook (Dec 17, 2016)

OTOH, I would have viewed it as  inconsiderate to have gone to his home at that time.


----------



## coachn (Dec 17, 2016)




----------



## CLewey44 (Dec 17, 2016)

It could be considered inconsiderate but then again, is it inconsiderate to just leave a guy sitting there alone? Would actual family members do that? I don't think so.  He wasn't married and if he was, what kind of wreck is his wife?   You could call and/or text and say "Hey, me, Bob and John are going to come over for a minute, is that ok?" Or not even walk in just come by face to face and say we're sorry for your loss and if he didn't invite us in, that's fine too.  I've noticed when people have deaths in the family, people stop by where I'm from and I would think Masonic family would be ones that would stop by too.

As for the Glory Days, I don't know of the Glory Days but maybe they are ahead of us and we should be doing those sort of personal things. IDK, surprised me a bit.


----------



## Glen Cook (Dec 17, 2016)

Well, you don't know he was alone or what his preferences were. Perhaps those who knew him better did. 

I'm from Oklahoma, but not of your generation. 

I guess my point would to judge a little more softly.


----------



## CLewey44 (Dec 17, 2016)

I don't think I'm being harsh but I did expect something more maybe. Again, I'm just as guilty for not going against the grain or anything. It was a little off-putting and I guess I would say to  err on the side of showing more concern than not enough in those high crisis situations but then again that's what I deal with every single day as my trade.


----------



## Glen Cook (Dec 17, 2016)

Oh, I didn't mean to say you judged harshly, just to judge more gently.

Those of us who have had careers dealing with crisis, may not consider this "high crisis."  A tragedy, a heart break, a low point in life...but not "high crisis."  After a few decades, you may find you respond differently to these events. 

I'm reminded of an old fable: The carrier CAG receives a death notice for Seaman Jones' mother.  He calls in the the COB and tells him to let SN Jones know, but to do it gently.  The Chief tells that  division to muster on deck.  They do so.  He tells them,
 "Everyone with a mother take one step forward."  
"Not so quick, Jones."   

So, maybe I'm just reflecting my own life experience.  The point: perhaps judge others more gently, be it whether you think they don't take Masonry seriously, or don't demonstrate the strong brotherhood you wish to see.


----------



## CLewey44 (Dec 17, 2016)

Bloke said:


> Perhaps.... but they show aspirational values if they are, but personally I've seen a lot of benevolence by Freemasons.... see below
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Spot on Bloke, spot on. You're right, as individuals we need to make it a point to make those things happen. And not for the glory or the credit but for sake of the person in need, period. That sort of positive actions and energies definitely gets paid forward and brings about nothing but good.  Setting a good, positive standard should be the standard. Practicing fortitude is sometimes one of the more difficult virtues to master and sometimes it takes a lot from our busy schedules and money from our ever dwindling pockets to provide charity or brotherly love.


----------



## jermy Bell (Dec 17, 2016)

I've seen a lot go on in my lodge,and now in other lodges we visit.  They come in, take 3 obligations, don't participate in anything,  but maybe show up for meetings ,we seen some of the newer ones come in and run everyone off,


----------



## Canadian Paul (Dec 18, 2016)

All our lodges here  must have an Almoner's Fund into which 10% of all Annual Dues are paid. By virtue of my Office in the lodge I know of three elderly, not well off brethren whose Annual Dues are paid by the Almoner from that fund. This is all done in strictest confidence.

 A few lodges here will do a 'masonic service' for a deceased brother but mine does not. We will offer the family to provide pall-bearers and/or a Guard of Honour for the burial service at their church, which we will attend in regalia. We also will do our masonic ritual at the graveside.

My Scottish Rite Rose Croix Chapter offer the family  a Memorial Service at the chapel on the funeral home of a deceased member, again, in regalia.

I have participated in all of these events and have found the gratitude of the families extremely moving. I am also impressed by the number of fellow freemasons who attend the funerals of brethren of lodges other than their own.


----------

